# Nights are so hard!



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

I find that I wake up around 5 am with the most horrible thoughts. Life hardly seems worth living. I really try hard to block the thoughts, with mixed success. 
Does anyone have any suggestions? It's wearing me out.


----------



## Daisy82 (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry you're feeling this way and I'm sorry I don't have any suggestions on how to not feel like that. 

Stay strong and know that life is better because you're here.


----------



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

indiecat said:


> I find that I wake up around 5 am with the most horrible thoughts. Life hardly seems worth living. I really try hard to block the thoughts, with mixed success.
> Does anyone have any suggestions? It's wearing me out.


Get out of bed and exercise.

Good stuff for your body and your head.

Stop thinking and start doing.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

OK, I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## our vision shattered (May 25, 2012)

i suffered from the same problem, when it happens now i take zquil, it has a common sleep aid with something that starts with a d. 10 mins i'm back out


----------



## SCondeck (Oct 5, 2012)

Try 5 mg of melatonin as a sleep aid. Always works for me plus it's all natural. You can find it in the vitamin section at pretty much any grocery store. I hope you can get some sleep. 

God bless you as you go through this stuggle. You're not alone.


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

I find myself with that problem too. I wake up several times a night just thinking. I'm doing better now by going to bed really late and waking up early (but i'm sleepy by 4pm!)lol. I started to take an Advil PM to help me stay asleep on nights i got to bed earlier. It helps and works. Also helps with my knee pain.


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

There's a lot of us that have this issue. Mine's between 3;30 and 4 usually. So I have a few hours of pain before I can see my girls. (wife and baby) 

It's hard. I know it is. But it's something we have to get through. 

I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Hermes (Oct 8, 2012)

Same here. The last few nights I wake up around 4 am and can not go back to sleep for at least 30 minutes. I try to block out any thoughts of the problems I am having, but they just come up. I think that I may go try to go exercising at that time if it continues to happen. 

Hang in there. Life is worth living. I know how you feel, but you need to just hold on and live day by day.

Good luck.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

I know I'll get all those feelings . I live out of town on a 1ac lifestyle prop , no one round.
I'm sorta looking forward to not having to answer or explain to anyone but I know reaized to that although I do enjoy space and being alone , maybe not that much hey and I'm expecting lots and lots of night time depression heading my way.
Gonna start running again ,I've found at other times it helps the mind as much as the body.
Seens I'll have all this space to myself I'm gonna try being a bit more social too and inviting people round once I start feeling like it

Good luck


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks, the melatonin does help! Will try the other things if that stops working.


----------

